# ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك



## meraa (11 يوليو 2008)

اختاري الملابس التي ترتدينها أكثر من سواها في المنزل او اثناء راحتك او خلال عطلة نهاية الاسبوع: 

1- ملابس انيقة: 

ربما تشعرين بشيء من عدم الثقة وتحاولين تعويض ذلك بملابس انيقة جدا وقد تكون موقعة بأسماء مصممين ومع ذلك ترتدينها بالمنزل . فكري أنك ترهقين نفسك بالتردد وحاولي أن تعقدي صلحا مع نفسك وتتعاملي مع الأمور التي تشغلك ببساطة 

2- ملابس فضفاضة خاصة الجلابية أو العباءة: 

تشعرين بالشباب والحيوية وتحاولين أن تكوني صديقة لأطفالك وقد تشتركين في مباريات معهم , انت معجبة بصورتك هذه لكنك تريدين رغم ذلك أن يتعامل معك الاخرون بجدية أكثر، تحبين الريف والمناظر الطبيعية وتودين قضاء العطل هناك. 

3- ملابس عادية مريحة كالبنطلونات العريضة: 

لماذا تنتابك احيانا مشاعر الخوف او عدم الشعور بالأمان قد تظنين أن المقربين منك أكثر كفاءة منك وهذا شيء غير حقيقي حاولي اكتشاف اخطائهم ونقاط ضعفهم وسيزداد شعورك بالامان . 

4- ملابس مطرزة أو ملونة تتميز بالزركشة: 

أهم ما تودين اثباته هو تفردك وابداعك وانت تسعين دائما لتأكيد ذلك عبر دعوة الأقارب أو المشاركة في النشاطات الاجتماعية أنت شخصية فنانة وتصرين على أن يتعامل الاخرون معك على هذا الأساس. 

5- ملابس عادية وبسيطة غير محددة: 

تتعاملين مع الحياة ببساطة وتميلين الى الحياة العائلية وترفضين تماما الأدعاء أو الزيف انت صاحبة شخصية متوازنة وتحكمين على الأمور بعدل وموضوعية. 

6- الجينز: 

انتبهي فقد ترغبين بأن تكون لك عدة شخصيات وتظهرين كل مرة بشخصية مختلفة مما يربك من حولك في كيفية التعامل معك كذلك، انت معرضة للملل السريع فحاولي أن تكوني أكثر صبرا. 

7- ملابس باهتة او قديمة: 

لا تهمك المظاهر وتضيقين بالأشخاص الذين يستعرضون جاههم أو مالهم . تتعاملين ببساطة لكنك تحتاجين شيئا من الحماس كي تتجاوزي وضعك المحدود فلديك امكانات يمكنك استغلالها. 

8- ملابس ضيقة: 

يزعجك الا تلتفتي أنظار المقربين منك ويزعجك أكثر اذا لم يبدوا اعجابهم بمظهرك كل يوم. انت منشغلة بصورتك ولا تملكين مقياسا الا انتباه الاخرين واعجابهم . حاولي الإهتمام بجوانب أخرى في شخصيتك كالقراءة أو اكتساب هواية جديدة مفيدة. 

فايها انتم من هذه الشخصيات ؟؟؟
منقولللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*هو ينفع ارد ولا دة موضوع للبنات بس*
**​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*



> 5- ملابس عادية وبسيطة غير محددة:
> 
> تتعاملين مع الحياة ببساطة وتميلين الى الحياة العائلية وترفضين تماما الأدعاء أو الزيف انت صاحبة شخصية متوازنة وتحكمين على الأمور بعدل وموضوعية



موضوع جميل 


شكرااااااااااااااا يا ميرا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

> - ملابس عادية وبسيطة غير محددة:
> 
> تتعاملين مع الحياة ببساطة وتميلين الى الحياة العائلية وترفضين تماما الأدعاء أو الزيف انت صاحبة شخصية متوازنة وتحكمين على الأمور بعدل وموضوعية.



ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## asula (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*

موضوع رائع كثير
شكرا والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## meraa (16 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هو ينفع ارد ولا دة موضوع للبنات بس*
> **​


اكيد ينفع ترد ومنتظره ردك


----------



## meraa (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا يا ميرا​


ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر


----------



## meraa (16 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل


----------



## meraa (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*



asula قال:


> موضوع رائع كثير
> شكرا والرب ينور حياتك​


ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر


----------



## سيزار (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## monmooon (17 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل جداً ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## meraa (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*



سيزار قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر


ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## meraa (18 يوليو 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداً ربنا يعوضك​*


ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## viviane tarek (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورة عالموضوع الحلو دة
سؤال ؟؟
          لو وحدة ممكن تكون بتلبس كل الأنواع دى بدون ما تميل لنوع محدد؟؟
تبقى اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ارووجة (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*



> 5- ملابس عادية وبسيطة غير محددة:
> 
> تتعاملين مع الحياة ببساطة وتميلين الى الحياة العائلية وترفضين تماما الأدعاء أو الزيف انت صاحبة شخصية متوازنة وتحكمين على الأمور بعدل وموضوعية.



ميرسي عالموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا ليكى انا خليت زوجتى تقراه الرب يباركك


----------



## marline (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ملابس المنزل تكشف شخصيتك*

بسم الثالوث المقدس

- ملابس عادية مريحة كالبنطلونات العريضة: 

لماذا تنتابك احيانا مشاعر الخوف او عدم الشعور بالأمان قد تظنين أن المقربين منك أكثر كفاءة منك وهذا شيء غير حقيقي حاولي اكتشاف اخطائهم ونقاط ضعفهم وسيزداد شعورك بالامان . 
 موضوع جميل وممكن يكشف شخصيه الواحد بدون مايدري


----------

